#ubuntu-toolchain 2005-12-12
<doko> fabbione: I don't see the as failure building libjava on unstable, at least the gcc-snapshot package did build ok in the past
<fabbione> doko: i get the error building ghc6 and gcj-4.1
<fabbione> so i think it might "as" as you suggested
<fabbione> i will have to find time to look into it
<elmo> jbailey: around?
<jbailey> elmo: Yup
<elmo> jbailey: 121_i386_x86_64_biarch.dpatch in binutils - could you provide me with a rationale for that, so I can submit it upstream, or maybe even could you do that yourself?
<jbailey> Are you digging through the Ubuntu patches, or did it crawl into the Debian binutils?
<elmo> drow had me pull it into Debian
<jbailey> ...
<jbailey> And didn't then just commit it himself? =)
<elmo> ?
<fabbione> hey guys
<elmo> no, he doesn't have global write
<elmo> AIUI
<elmo> he's just the release manager.  which is strange, I know, but
<jbailey> Ah, okay. =)
<fabbione> gcj: Internal error: Segmentation fault (program as)
<fabbione> Please submit a full bug report.
<fabbione> See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
<fabbione> For Debian GNU/Linux specific bug reporting instructions, see
<fabbione> <URL:file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-4.0/README.Bugs>.
<fabbione> jbailey: do you have any idea of what could case that on sparc?
<jbailey> elmo: I can take care of it.  I already have assignment on file and such anyway, so it's just as easy if I do it.
<elmo> jbailey: k, thanks
<jbailey> fabbione: To make as segfault?
<fabbione> i can reproduce it building both building ghc6 and gcj-4.1
<fabbione> i am not sure about the error
<fabbione> gcj: Internal error: Segmentation fault (program as) <.'
<fabbione> as is binutils stuff
<jbailey> fabbione: Can you get the asm output from gcj so that we can generate the segfault from gas on its own.?
<fabbione> jbailey: yes, it will take some time tho
<fabbione> it's deep into the build when it happens
<fabbione> jbailey: any trick to build gcj so that it will keep the ASM output?
<jbailey> Nah, just call it by hand.
<fabbione> meh ok
<jbailey> Do you still have the old tree lying around?
<fabbione> do i need to add any flag?
<fabbione> no i don't
<jbailey> Suck.
<fabbione> it was in sbuildd but i purge * otherwise i run out of space
<jbailey> ghc6 is at least smaller. =)
* jbailey tosses a nickel to Fabio.
<jbailey> Here kid, get yourself some drivespace. =)
<fabbione> ehehhe
#ubuntu-toolchain 2005-12-14
<fabbione> doko: ping?
<doko_> fabbion: pon
<fabbione> doko_: ooo2 on sparc is installing now :)
<fabbione> we are almost there
<doko_> heh, nice
<fabbione> building OOo2 + randomg gcc = teh sux
<fabbione> gcc-3.4 did FTBFS because sbuild did timeout
<fabbione> so much cpu power waste
<doko> during the testsuite?
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> well it was my fault
<fabbione> but it's ok...
<fabbione> i did build it on another machine
<fabbione> gcc-4.0 will be soon in i think
<fabbione> gcj-4.0 did destroy Ben's sparc
<fabbione> so it needs to be rescheduled
<doko> ohh, memory?
<fabbione> no i think it's a kernel bug
<fabbione> with SMP boxes
<fabbione> it is known on that hw class
<doko> ahh, just did saw http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2005-12/msg00231.html
<fabbione> i was actually building gcj-4.0, 4.1 and ghc6
<fabbione> no mem is not a issue
<fabbione> it has 6GB of ram that machine
<fabbione> it was barely at the beginning of the build on all 3 of them
<fabbione> the problem (according to David M.) is that in some situations (SMP) one of the CPU is wedged, but the others have problems to unwedge it
<fabbione> = boom boom
<fabbione> david is getting the hw as we speak to debug and fic
<fabbione> fix
<fabbione> dh_strip
<fabbione> it's at dh_strip :)
<fabbione> doko: now please.. don't upload another OOo2 before this one is in :)
<fabbione> otherwise the binaries will be rejected
<doko> heh
<fabbione> uhuhuh dh_shlibs
* fabbione is almost excited :)
<fabbione> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${Binary-Version}
<fabbione> ALMOST THERE BUDDY!
<fabbione>  signfile openoffice.org2_2.0.0m143-0ubuntu3_sparc.changes C14C0CBD
<fabbione> it's uploading :)
<fabbione> openoffice.org2_2.0.0m143-0ubuntu3_sparc.changes ACCEPTED <- doko
<doko> :)
<doko> so you'll have live cd's ready tonight?
<fabbione> nope
<fabbione> i am not building livecd yet
<fabbione> d-i needs fixing first
#ubuntu-toolchain 2005-12-15
* #ubuntu-toolchain  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
* #ubuntu-toolchain  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<fabbione> doko: ping?
<fabbione> bash completion in 3.1 is broken
<fabbione> ssh trised: -e expression #1, char 20: unterminated `s' command
<fabbione> der-g7
<fabbione> that's the result of ssh tri<tab>
<fabbione> that completes to trider-g7
#ubuntu-toolchain 2005-12-16
<fabbione> doko: it is line 2479 in /etc/bash_completion that seems to be the one making noise
<fabbione> doko: i suggest you also run a sh -n on it. there is another error at like 370
<fabbione> perhaps it's a good idea to do it at build time to
<fabbione> it's costless and it gives info
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
* #ubuntu-toolchain  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
#ubuntu-toolchain 2005-12-18
<infinity> doko / jbailey : <poke>
<infinity> Does either of you feel like taking ownership of binutils bugs today?
<jbailey> infinity: I'll answer only once you /msg me where you poked me.
<infinity> jbailey : You have an ia64 box, right?
<doko> infinity: are there any?
<jbailey> I do, yeah.
<jbailey> ALthough don't we have one at the DC as well?
<jbailey> I was trying to find the name of it yesterday.
<infinity> jbailey : ld segfaults on ia64 when building libapt-front, and according to Debian bug #342777, several other packages.
<infinity> I don't much care about the several other packages, but libapt-front is in main and blocking working LiveCDs on ia64 (well, other things may be blocking those too, but Shhhh..)
<infinity> And if we have an ia64 box at the DC (other than the buildds), I don't know its name...
<doko> closes 50% of these ...
<fabbione> jbailey: halley
<fabbione> halley is the ia64 porting box
<jbailey> fabbione: Yup, thanks.  Got it from Karl earlier, and I've listed it in the machine page now.
<jbailey> (And ask for the build deps for klibc to be installed...)
<fabbione> no problem
<fabbione> doko: it seems like the new gcj-4.1 is building now.. i will have to kick ghc6 too.. 
<fabbione> either it did autofix or the new gcc in background is doing a better job
<fabbione> doko: gcj-4.1 is ok now.. it did build fine
<fabbione> testing ghc6 now
#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-12-14
<jbailey> doko: around?
<doko> jbailey: pong
<jbailey> doko: The SIGILL, is it common?
<jbailey> doko: I'm wondering if it's better to dig out the binaries, do an objdump -d and search for the bad instruction, and target those for rebuilds.
<doko> jbailey: we do have two bug reports, one found in mysql, the other just reported to gcc
<jbailey> So by implication, probably gnome, kernel, basic shell stuff, etc. is mostly working fine.
<doko> jbailey: yeah, need to lear all instructions which are affected
<doko> s /lear/learn/
<jbailey> I wonder how ugly it is for us to do that search?  I remember we did something like that for looking for a symbol leak at one point.
<doko> apparently he could install on this machine
<doko> I have to find out about the instructions
<doko> jbailey: for the __builtin_prefetch case it's enough to scan the sources
<jbailey> Well, if we can look for a particular set of instructions it might be nice to do a scan once.
<jbailey> Dunno how easy that is, though.
#ubuntu-toolchain 2007-12-10
<lamont> doko: should I expect pycentral to deal with creating python2.5 packages for me?
<doko> lamont: the package has to be set up to actually build for 2.5
<lamont> ah, ok
<lamont> got any examples of things building with both?
<lamont> 2.4 and 2.5, that is
<lamont> and time for this one to run kids to school.
<lamont> offline for about an hour.
<jbailey> doko: 2.7-3ubuntu1 bulit fine on sparc, but 2.7-4ubuntu1 has a segfault in as.  Was there a binutils update in there that I missed, or a gcc update or something?
<jbailey> Otherwise I think you broke something in the update.
<doko> jbailey: no other update; it did build fine on a t1000, I'll reschedule it, assuming it's the machine ...
<jbailey> 'k
#ubuntu-toolchain 2007-12-12
<lamont> dpkg-gensymbols: failure: Can't open debian/libgomp1/DEBIAN/libgomp1.symbols.common: : No such file or directory
 * lamont grumbles at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10859510/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-hppa.gcc-4.2_4.2.2-4ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<lamont> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10859830/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.gcc-4.2_4.2.2-4ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz has the same error.
<lamont> this bodes well for the upload fixing everyone...
<lamont> doko: so far, lpia, i386, and hppa have failed, amd64, ia64 and ppc are building, and sparc is needs-build
<lamont> should sparc bother trying?
<doko> lamont: hmm, no. however I can't see the mistake yet
<lamont> ok.  I scored sparc's build down low, so it won't happen before several others
<lamont> I can't prevent it from trying eventually though
<lamont> doko: any reason to not kill the builds on the 3 architectures where it's still building?
<doko> no
 * lamont kills
<lamont> the logs will look hurt :-)
<lamont> amd64 beat me... it finished failing before I got  there
<doko> lamont: found it, too old debhellper
<lamont> doko: the package's usage, or the version on the system?
<lamont> (and hence a bad build-depend version...)
<doko> lamont: the version on the system; updated now
<doko> gcc-4.2 should be a retry then
<lamont> given that (1) it already failed most everywhere, and (2) won't build with the older debhelper, maybe we could do a new upload with build-depends: debhelper (>= right version) so as to not cause undue pain for some idiot backporting or such?
<lamont> please?
<doko> lamont: yes, with the next merge from the svn
#ubuntu-toolchain 2007-12-14
<lamont> doko: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rpm/4.4.2.1-1ubuntu1/+build/465226 iz ICE
<lamont> (hppa, rpm)
 * lamont sleeps
<infinity> lamont: Sleep?  At 8:30pm?
<infinity> lamont: How old ARE you?
<lamont> dude.  she told me to come to bed....................
<infinity> That's not "sleep".
<lamont> well, yeah.
<lamont> however, in polite society, we say "sleep." :-)
<lamont> and yeah, just out of the tub, dealing with getting the rest of the house to sleep
<infinity> lamont: Kay.
<lamont> and back to bed with me.  g'night this time.
<infinity> lamont: I was going to beg you to have a glance at the sparc/dash SIGBUS, since you're all smart and "community"ish.
<infinity> lamont: But I'll poke at it on my own "community" time.
 * lamont will look in the morning.
<lamont> look for warnings in the compile log?
 * lamont glances, sees nothing 100% obvious, suggests gdb.
<infinity> lamont: I imagine a quick gdb might point out the right area if it's a code bug, if it's miscompiled, I'd shoot for warnings, yeah (maybe missing some -frecast-stuff-cause-my-code-sucks things)
<lamont> do we have a sparc dev machine?
<lamont> there weren't any obviously scary warnings to be found.
<infinity> We have a sparc box, damned if I remember what it's called.
 * infinity looks.
<lamont> I need to explain networking to someone tomorrow morning, and about 6 other things, might have time to stare at it if you /msg me with the name of my target machine.
<lamont> and really really gone
<infinity> Oh, yeah.  Don't worry about it.  I'll talk to you tomorrow instead.
<infinity> If I don't get to it first.
<doko> infinity: faure
#ubuntu-toolchain 2008-12-10
<ASP> Hi i am getting following error while building zlib in scratchbox, any idea???
<ASP> /scratchbox/compilers/arm-linux-2007q1-21/bin/../lib/gcc/arm-none-linux-gnueabi/4.2.0/../../../../arm-none-linux-gnueabi/bin/ld: errno: TLS definition in /scratchbox/compilers/arm-linux-2007q1-21/bin/../arm-none-linux-gnueabi/libc/lib/libc.so.6 section .tbss mismatches non-TLS reference in libz.a(gzio.o)
<ASP> /scratchbox/compilers/arm-linux-2007q1-21/bin/../arm-none-linux-gnueabi/libc/lib/libc.so.6: could not read symbols: Bad value
